# Maybe a dumb question.....



## bigjim2016 (Jul 21, 2016)

When foiling ribs, do ribs go bone side up or down? Specifically, when smoking ribs in foil on smoker, are ribs bone up or down?


----------



## icyhot (Jul 21, 2016)

Most people put meat side down. But either way will work


----------



## bigjim2016 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## tropics (Jul 21, 2016)

BigJim2016 said:


> When foiling ribs, do ribs go bone side up or down? Specifically, when smoking ribs in foil on smoker, are ribs bone up or down?


Jim welcome to SMF I would say meat side down so the foiling liquid could do its job.

Check Chef Jimmy j foiling sauce

Richie


----------



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2016)

I guess I'm the odd man out. I will flip my ribs back and forth during the cook but foil in a pan meat side up. I always felt the boneside down would insulate a little better from radiant heat underneath.Plus I really don't want my ribs soaking in the drippings.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2016)

Meat side down here.

Al


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 21, 2016)

Meat side down on the rare occasion that I foil. Meat side up naked.


----------



## lancep (Jul 21, 2016)

Myself, I go bones down. But I don't put anything in the foil either. Just wrapp em up for an hour and then throw them on to sear. But that's just me. There's more than one way to skin a pork shoulder and very little right or wrong. Try two racks, one up one down and see what you like the best. 
Lance


----------



## mikew999 (Jul 21, 2016)

Picked up a couple racks of pork ribs for a (near) future smoke. My boy doesn't like spicy. Will it make any real difference (time, temp, etc>) if I cut one rack in half so I can do a different rub for him?


----------



## lancep (Jul 21, 2016)

MikeW999 said:


> Picked up a couple racks of pork ribs for a (near) future smoke. My boy doesn't like spicy. Will it make any real difference (time, temp, etc>) if I cut one rack in half so I can do a different rub for him?



It shouldn't. I do this on my 18.5" WSM since I can only get one full rack on each grate.


----------



## joe black (Jul 21, 2016)

Welcome from SC, Jim.  It's really good to have you here on this great site.  I smoke my ribs naked and meat side up.  I never wrap ribs.

For Mike, cutting a rack in half will not make a difference in temp or time.  I smoke mine 250-275* until I begin to get a bend.  Then I sauce/glaze them twice for 15 minutes each.  They should be ready to take out then.  Let them rest for 30 minutes, slice and serve.  They will have a slight tug.

Good luck, guys and good smokin',   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 21, 2016)

We do meat side down in the foil, no extra juices, then meat side up out of the foil for the last hour or so.


----------

